# Rest of the Gospel by Dan Stone - book review



## woestyn101 (Feb 3, 2021)

I read the book because a friend of mine suggested it a couple of weeks ago (2021). 

The Message of the book in a nutshell:
The book addresses the question: : "Why don't you live an abundant life as a Christian?"
The solution according to the book is that you have to find your identity in Christ. Once you realize who you are, you will live in union with God.

The book has multiple flawed theology and here are some of the main problems which was identified:

1. Dualism - Only the spirit world matters.
2. Gnostocism - You need special revelation from the Holy Spirit to know who you are in Christ.
3. Misunderstanding of the cross - You need to realize that you died with Christ 2000 years ago on the cross.
4. False view of Sanctification - According to the book, Christ is the One living in you and He is the One who will live the moral life in you.
5. Deification of humanity - The author states that we are one spirit with God.
6. Wrong concept of sin - The author claims that we only sin occasionally. Because of the author's concept of sin he says that Christian should only ask forgiveness of sins when they are convicted by the Holy Spirit and not when the feel like they have sinned.
7. Allegorical interpretation of Scripture. 
8. The emphasis on faith and how you need to believe the knowledge which the Holy Spirit reveals to you is reminiscent of the Word of faith movement with Kenneth Hagin is there most promonent public figure.
9. Anti-Trinitarian statements: Jesus according to the book the Father was in Jesus and living His life through Jesus.
10. A one nature theology - The book states that we as Christian only have a righteous nature and not a sinful nature.
11. Proof texting of bible verses - Many verses are quoted out of context and given new meanings.
12. Signs of Dominion theology in the book. Humans were kidnapped by Satan. 
13. Disregard for the community and body of believers. You only listen to the Spirit and what he reveals to you and not to other believers.

Conclusion

This book is harmful for any Christian who takes his/her walk with God seriously. It really is Word-of-faith theology and doctrine promoted in a lighter way but this makes it more dangerous because the ideas can easily be accepted by a reformed Christian who has not been exposed to the charismatic movement.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for the review, Woestyn. What kinds of church circles are devouring this book?

Also, please fix your signature according to PB rules, you can follow the link below to do that. Welcome to the PB!


----------



## woestyn101 (Feb 3, 2021)

The book was read in a Presbyterian small group which is kind of alarming.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Feb 3, 2021)

Which kind of Presbyterians (denomination)?


----------



## woestyn101 (Feb 3, 2021)

PCA.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 3, 2021)

Can you unpack some of the author's reasoning behind his claims? On what pages does he state x, and what are some of his reasons for it?

1. Dualism - Only the spirit world matters.

While the PCA has said some alarming things in the past, I find it hard to imagine an author explicitly saying that.

2. Gnostocism - You need special revelation from the Holy Spirit to know who you are in Christ.

That could be gnostic, but he could also be saying we can't know that from purely natural means. And Paul does mention that we have a secret wisdom hidden from the world (1 Cor. 2).

3. Misunderstanding of the cross - You need to realize that you died with Christ 2000 years ago on the cross.

That does sound problematic.

4. False view of Sanctification - According to the book, Christ is the One living in you and He is the One who will live the moral life in you.

I would say that is an inadequate view; on the other hand, we do have statements like "Christ in you, the hope of glory."

5. Deification of humanity - The author states that we are one spirit with God.

That's wrong, but that's not what the church has usually meant by "deification" of theosis.

6. Wrong concept of sin - The author claims that we only sin occasionally. Because of the author's concept of sin he says that Christian should only ask forgiveness of sins when they are convicted by the Holy Spirit and not when the feel like they have sinned.

That is bad, and that is the same theology that many Christic Manhood guys, following Mama Lori, hold to.

7. Allegorical interpretation of Scripture.

Examples?

8. The emphasis on faith and how you need to believe the knowledge which the Holy Spirit reveals to you is reminiscent of the Word of faith movement with Kenneth Hagin is there most promonent public figure.

I would have to see what he is actually saying.

9. Anti-Trinitarian statements: Jesus according to the book the Father was in Jesus and living His life through Jesus.

This does sound bizarre.

10. A one nature theology - The book states that we as Christian only have a righteous nature and not a sinful nature.

If he is denying an Old Adam, then he is wrong. On the other hand, the Reformed have always rejected that sin has a positive existence.


12. Signs of Dominion theology in the book. Humans were kidnapped by Satan.

That's not Dominion theology. Kidnapped by Satan actually has a Patristic pedigree, though it was never the main view.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 3, 2021)

I agree with Jacob in most of what he notes, especially that it would be useful to have references or actual quotes, so that it's easier to judge authorial intent..

Seems to me any good theology that might be in the book is marred by the obvious toxic errors present. The same for any benefit, being vitiated by damaging counsels. The importance of sound teaching--quality across the spectrum--cannot be overemphasized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Susan777 (Feb 3, 2021)

Higher Life teaching. The Christian’s Secret of a Happy Life repackaged for today.


----------

